# ما هو دور الإستشارى حاليا فى مشروعات التشييد



## dod_wow2000 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الإخوه الكرام
هل يمكن وضع حدود فاصلة بين مسؤليات الإستشارى وشركات إداره المشروعات ،حيث حدث تداخل كبير فى الفتره الأخيره؟


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (25 أكتوبر 2007)

للأسف لا يوجد تطبيق صحيح ومهني لإدارة المشاريع بالمlلكة سوى عدد محدود جدا لمكاتب وشركات مهنيه مرخصه...... من الاخطاء الوارده في مجال إدارة المشروع:
1- عدم إلمام أفراد الفريق بأساليب وتقنيات إدارة الزمن وتكلفة المشروع والأسعار المحلية بموقع المشروع.

2- تولي مدير المشروع لمهام الإشراف الميداني في نفس المشروع أو مشاريع اخرى وهذا تعارض في طبيعة العمل.

3- عدم تحمل مدير المشروع لجزء من المخاطره أمام المالك في حالة تأخر المشروع أو زيادة تكاليفه

4- أعتقد ان العمل كمدير مشروع يأتي بعد مرورو المهندس في مرحلة التنفيذ مع المقاول ثم الإشراف مع الإستشاري حتى يكون لديه ( الحس المهني) في إدارة الانشطه والاولويات

والله أعلم.


----------



## CVLMASTER (27 أكتوبر 2007)

ليس التداخل بين الاستشاري وشركات إدارة المشروعات بل بين ممثل المالك أيضاً


----------



## dod_wow2000 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

civilmaster كلامك صحيح طبعا بس يظل السؤال قائما ما هى الحدود الفاصلة؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 نوفمبر 2007)

dod_wow2000 قال:


> الإخوه الكرام
> هل يمكن وضع حدود فاصلة بين مسؤليات الإستشارى وشركات إداره المشروعات ،حيث حدث تداخل كبير فى الفتره الأخيره؟



اؤيد كلامك اخونا الفاضل dod_wow2000

فما اراه الان عمليا
من تواجد جهاز ادارة مشروع من قبل المالك
مع وجود جهاز الاستشاري المشرف على المشروع وايضا من قبل المالك
لهو تداخل في الاختصاصات 
وعدم وضوح في توصيف الوظائف بينهما
( ولو انه يطبق بشكل مهني جيد في بعض المشاريع الكبرى )
هذا من حيث الموجود بالمشاريع التي تعاملت فيها

ولنتفق على
ان المشروع يدار باكثر من جهاز اداري
فهناك ادارة مشروع من المقاول ومن الاستشاري المشرف والان من شركات ادارة المشروع عن المالك

والمفترض ان يكون جهاز ادارة المشروع من قبل المالك (ممثل المالك المتخصص )
هو
ادارة ممثلة للمالك
وهذا المالك يفترض انه هيئة كبرى وموظفين او شركة ما ليس فيها متخصص
او شركة تطوير عقاري مثلا لكن توسعت اعمالها بما يوجب الاعتماد على هيئة ادارة للمشاريع اكثر تخصصا
فيقوم جهاز ادارة المشروع عن المالك بالاعمال المتخصصة في ادارة المشروع 


اي انه يقوم بالامور التي يبت فيها المالك مثل :​- المشاركة في لجنة استلام ارض المشروع
- حضور الاجتماعات كممثل عن المالك
- الموافقة على او رفض اوامر التغيير 
- اقرار تمديد زمن المشروع بقناعات باسباب بما من عدمه 
- وضع محددات وضوابط في حالة نشوب اختلاف بين الاستشاري المشرف والمقاول
- الاشتراك في تقييم نسب انجاز الاعمال بالدفعات الشهرية 
- الاشتراك في لجنة الاستلام الابتدائي 
- الخ
وبذلك تكون ادارة المشروع عن المالك تختلف 
عن اعمال ادارة المشروع من قبل الاستشاري المشرف​
والذي يعني بالتالي:​
- المشاركة في لجنة استلام ارض المشروع
- اعمال اعداد بنود الاجتماعات وحضورها كمشرف 
- اعمال انهاء طلبات الفحص (Site inspection)
- اعمال اعتمادات المواد ( Submittal approval)
- اعتمادات مخططات الورشة (Shop Drawings)
- متابعة البرامج الزمنية للمششروع
- تنظيم الملفات والمستندات المتبادلة
- اعمال تعليمات الموقع ( Site instruction)
- مراجعة الدفعات الشهرية ومطابقتها بالطبيعة لرفعها الى ممثل المالك
- مراجعة وتدقيق اوامر التغيير قبل رفعها للاعتماد من ممثل المالك
-اعمال الاستلام الابتدائي وقوائم الملاحظات
- ثم متابعة اصلاحات قوائم الملاحظات والتوصية بصرف التأمين المتفق عليه ورفعها الى ممثل المالك​


وبذلك لايحدث تضارب بين اختصاصات الادارتين ( ادارة ممثل المالك وادارة الاستشاري المشرف)
لكن
وفعليا
يحدث هذا التضارب بشكل سيء

وفي احد المشروعات الكبرى
حدث ان ادارة المشروع الممثل للمالك تجاوزت في الاعمال الى درجة ان مهندسي المقاول اخبرونني بانهم يفتشون على كل ما تم رفضه من الاستشاري المشرف ليأخذوا به اعتمادا من ادارة المشروع ممثل المالك

!

فيا للعجب , ويبدو ان في جعبة الزمن الكثير
​


----------



## dod_wow2000 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ نهر النيل كلامك صحيح 100% وللأسف نرى بعض الملاك الجشعيين يحرصون على نهو مشروعاتهم بأى شكل لمجرد بدء الإستثمار فى أسرع وقت وهذا يدمر المشروع تماما


----------



## العبد الفقير (4 أغسطس 2009)

حسب وثيقة الاستشاريين في قطر الاستشاري بالإ من وظيفة أيضاً مراجعة التصميم والتأكد منه و تصميم عدد من أجزاء المشروع الصغيرة التي لم يعمل لها تصميم أو بها تصميم غير صحيح

وحسب العرف الاستشاري يجب أن يقدم للمالك النصائح الفنية التي تخدم المشروع من تقليل التكلفة و رفع الجودة وإنهاء المشروع في أقرب وقت ممكن

على سبيل المثال حذف بنود من العقود لا يحتاجها المالك أو إضافة بنود يحتاجها للمالك


----------



## العبد الفقير (4 أغسطس 2009)

حسب وثيقة الاستشاريين في قطر الاستشاري بالإ من وظيفة أيضاً زيادة على كلام الأخ نهر النييل مراجعة التصميم والتأكد منه و تصميم عدد من أجزاء المشروع الصغيرة التي لم يعمل لها تصميم أو بها تصميم غير صحيح

ومراجعة والموافقة method of statement
ومراجعة والموافقة على الجدول الزمني

وحسب العرف الاستشاري يجب أن يقدم للمالك النصائح الفنية التي تخدم المشروع من تقليل التكلفة و رفع الجودة وإنهاء المشروع في أقرب وقت ممكن

على سبيل المثال حذف بنود من العقود لا يحتاجها المالك أو إضافة بنود يحتاجها للمالك


----------



## Mohamedei (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكمبالنسبة لإختصاصات الاستشاري في الموقع فهي متابعة الاعمال من الناحية الفنية وكذلك الامور الادارية في المشاريع الصغيرةاما بالنسبة لشركات إدارة المشاريع فهي تتواجد في المشاريع الكبيرة التي بها اكثر من مقاول وهي تقوم بإدارة المشروع والتنسيق بين الشركات وكذلك ضبط ومرقابة الأنجاز والمرسلات وكذلك الحفظ الجيد للجميع مستندات*المشروع وفي حالة تواجد الاستشاري المتابع وكذلك شركة لإدارة المشروع فكل يقوم بالعمل المخصص حيث الأستشاري يقوم بمتابعة المشروع من الناحية الفنية وتقديم تقارير الأنجاز الي شركة إدارة المشاريع وذلك للتأكد من ترتيب العمل والتنسيق من الناحية الإدارية 
والله اعلم أتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## سمير باهبري (6 أغسطس 2009)

في مرحلة التشييد يطلب المقاول في بعض الاحيان المساعده من الاستشاري في توضيح الرسومات و التوقيع على التعديلات اثناء التشييد. فيرسل المقاول طلب يسمى RFI = request for information و ينتظر رد الاستشاري عليه. و ينقسم الطلب الى ايضاح خطأ ما في التصميم و تصحيح الخطأ من جانب الاستشاري او محاولة من المقاول لتغيير تصميم ما اثناء الانشاء.​ 
اما من جهة ادارة التشييد فيفضل وجود شركة ذات خبرة في ادارة المشروعات تكون و ظيفتها التعاقد مع الاستشاري في بداية المشروع و من ثم التعاقد مع المقاول في فترة التشييد. و تصبح الشركة الممثل الرئيسي لصاحب المشروع و تتحكم في تسيير المشروع و تسهيل الاتصال بين المقاول و الاستشاري تحت غطاء واحد.​ 
سمير


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (6 أغسطس 2009)

الاستشاري هو المشرف علي التصميم والتنفيذ اي يقوم بالاشراف علي المقاول في التنفيذ


----------



## dod_wow2000 (6 أغسطس 2009)

حسب معلوماتى أنه يجب أن يتم تحديد ذلك فى العقد ولكن وللأسف هذا لايتم وعموما أرى ان البعض يحدد ذلك بالإتفاق أثناء مرحلة التشييد ويتم عمل ما يسمى ب 
Responsibility matrix


----------



## محمددهب (27 يناير 2012)

_جزيتم كل خير ......
ولكن وللفائده العامه اذا ما امكن, ادراج مهام كل من المالك ,الاستشاري ,المقاول ومدير المشروع في قوائم وافيه لتسهل المقارنه ولابراز كل النقاط التي يمكن ان تتداخل اختصاصاتها ومناقشتها بالترتيب والجزم عليها ولقطع الشك ولنستفيد منكم ومن نقاشاتكم بصوره اوضح وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير_​


----------



## محمددهب (27 يناير 2012)

_جزيتم كل خير ......
ولكن وللفائده العامه اذا ما امكن, ادراج مهام كل من المالك ,الاستشاري ,المقاول ومدير المشروع في قوائم وافيه لتسهل المقارنه ولابراز كل النقاط التي يمكن ان تتداخل اختصاصاتها ومناقشتها بالترتيب والجزم عليها ولقطع الشك ولنستفيد منكم ومن نقاشاتكم بصوره اوضح وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير_​:11:


----------

